# Female '05 GK Relocating from ATL to Carlsbad (post-tryouts) - Club/level advice?



## HopesDaddy (Jan 15, 2020)

Just joined. First post. Thanks for stopping by!

My GK daughter (5'5, 131 & fearless) will need a new club in/around Carlsbad next season. We will be living _in_ Carlsbad by June (obviously, post try-out season).

She's on Georgia's '05 Olympic Development Program (ODP) team... and she plays at the "NPL" level here in the ATL-metro area. Not sure what the CA equivalent is... but these videos cover some of the past 3+ years:

Fall 2019
Spring 2019
2017-2018

*Club & Level suggestions are welcome!*
Thx! 

PS: It would also be nice to learn what summer-time camps/training/SuperY/futsal options are available in the Carlsbad area.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 15, 2020)

HopesDaddy said:


> Just joined. First post. Thanks for stopping by!
> 
> My GK daughter (5'5, 131 & fearless) will need a new club in/around Carlsbad next season. We will be living _in_ Carlsbad by June (obviously, post try-out season).
> 
> ...


Your daughter would be on par with DPL teams in the area like Surf, Albion, and SC City (formerly LAG SD). I would contact coaches now and set up dates to come out prior to June. Don’t be afraid to have her try out for DA or ECNL teams either. Del Mar Sharks are the closest ECNL team. And Rebels.


----------



## espola (Jan 15, 2020)

HopesDaddy said:


> Just joined. First post. Thanks for stopping by!
> 
> My GK daughter (5'5, 131 & fearless) will need a new club in/around Carlsbad next season. We will be living _in_ Carlsbad by June (obviously, post try-out season).
> 
> ...


Carlsbad is a great area for youth soccer.  She could try out at 8 or 10 clubs withing driving distance.

She is fearless, no doubt.  Get her to wear a Cech helmet.



No footwork or building from the back shown - that's the new thing now.

2:41 of the third video is a goal - did she get a friendly call from the referee there?


----------



## HopesDaddy (Jan 15, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Your daughter would be on par with DPL teams in the area like Surf, Albion, and SC City (formerly LAG SD). I would contact coaches now and set up dates to come out prior to June. Don’t be afraid to have her try out for DA or ECNL teams either. Del Mar Sharks are the closest ECNL team. And Rebels.


Thank you for the suggestions. We will research the clubs you've referenced. I think our max travel time for practices will be about 30 min... so I don't know that Del Mar would work. However, we will be visiting during my daughter's Spring Break (Apr 6-10)... and we'll try to get her to practice with a few clubs that seem to be good matches. Thanks again!


----------



## HopesDaddy (Jan 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Carlsbad is a great area for youth soccer.  She could try out at 8 or 10 clubs withing driving distance.
> 
> She is fearless, no doubt.  Get her to wear a Cech helmet.
> 
> ...


Yes, we're definitely keeping an open mind about her next club. So far I'm hearing: SC City, Surf, Sharks, Albion & Rebels. Any others that you can think of? (Obviously they'll have to be in need of a GK - as we couldn't join a club that won't guarantee at least splitting each match.)

Regarding the videos; I just tried to compile the "exciting stuff" I captured during the season(s). (I miss much of the best saves because I'm too busy watching it unfold to get my iPhone rolling.) She definitely knows how to work out-of-the-back as that's literally all that ODP wants. It's just that footwork, working out of the back, punts, etc... doesn't really make for thrilling videos that (until know) I just share with family/friends. 

Finally, YES! She got lucky with the no-goal call. (No V.A.R. for 12 year olds!) Good eyes.

Thanks for commenting. Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 15, 2020)

HopesDaddy said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. We will research the clubs you've referenced. I think our max travel time for practices will be about 30 min... so I don't know that Del Mar would work. However, we will be visiting during my daughter's Spring Break (Apr 6-10)... and we'll try to get her to practice with a few clubs that seem to be good matches. Thanks again!


Not sure if you have considered this, but 30 minutes in So Cal is not 30 minutes anywhere else. A 5 mile drive may take you 45 minutes. Don't let the drive deter you if you feel this is the right team and most importantly your kid wants to be there.


----------



## Fact (Jan 15, 2020)

HopesDaddy said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. We will research the clubs you've referenced. I think our max travel time for practices will be about 30 min... so I don't know that Del Mar would work. However, we will be visiting during my daughter's Spring Break (Apr 6-10)... and we'll try to get her to practice with a few clubs that seem to be good matches. Thanks again!


Cross Rebels off the list, way too far.

I just looked quickly at the Presidio Soccer website(that is the local San Diego League) and these teams might be worth considering. I have not heard anything about these coaches so I would suggest further research if you decide to tryout with them.

Oceanside Breakers
Cardiff Mustangs
Express

GPS is moving into North County so you might want to consider them too.  Also look at the Coast Soccer League and Southern California Development Soccer League websites to find teams that might be a fit.

Good ideal too get your dd out here asap to find a team.  Teams can always add field players after tryouts, but much harder to add a goalie especially if you already have 2.

I am not that knowledgeable on Carlsbad but do know that there are plenty of options for futsal and indoor.  

Welcome to the madness of Socal soccer.


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Carlsbad is a great area for youth soccer.  She could try out at 8 or 10 clubs withing driving distance.
> 
> She is fearless, no doubt.  Get her to wear a Cech helmet.
> 
> ...


Thats not the new thing now. It's always been the thing except here in the USA where kids can punt the ball 60 yards and you get oooh's and awww's from the crowd.  

Agree with another poster that 30-40 minted could be 5-10 miles hell here in Socal.  But thats why people keep coming..it's just so damn nice!   Welcome and good luck


----------



## Goforgoal (Jan 15, 2020)

HopesDaddy said:


> Yes, we're definitely keeping an open mind about her next club. So far I'm hearing: SC City, Surf, Sharks, Albion & Rebels. Any others that you can think of? (Obviously they'll have to be in need of a GK - as we couldn't join a club that won't guarantee at least splitting each match.)


The 5 clubs you listed are those in San Diego that have DA (City SC, Surf, Albion) or ECNL (Sharks, Rebels) pathways, but that doesn't mean they would specifically offer your DD an experience other smaller local clubs cannot. As Lastman eluded to, it's all about the best fit on a team with the right coach for your kid to continue to thrive and develop. That said, Rebels is likely way too far from Carlsbad to even be considered, and Albion might be too far as well unless a particular team and coach was a great fit. City SC (man it's going to hard getting used to that) would be the nearest to you, but Surf's facility is not that far from Carlsbad and could still at least be considered. Other more local club options up in that area could be Encinitas Express, Oceanside Breakers and Vista Storm, although to be fair I really don't know much about those clubs.

Good luck!


----------



## HopesDaddy (Jan 15, 2020)

Fact said:


> I just looked quickly at the Presidio Soccer website(that is the local San Diego League) and these teams might be worth considering. I have not heard anything about these coaches so I would suggest further research if you decide to tryout with them.
> 
> Oceanside Breakers
> Cardiff Mustangs
> ...


Thanks... but what is GPS?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 15, 2020)

HopesDaddy said:


> Thanks... but what is GPS?








						About Us
					






					www.gps-sd.com


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 15, 2020)

HopesDaddy said:


> Thanks... but what is GPS?


A big corp that has a bunch of affiliates.....kind of like Surf does....but Surf has the original mothership San Diego Surf which has some top quality teams....GPS is just affliates....spread out across the nation, trying to expand more in SoCal........


----------



## HopesDaddy (Jan 15, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> Thats not the new thing now. It's always been the thing except here in the USA where kids can punt the ball 60 yards and you get oooh's and awww's from the crowd.
> 
> Agree with another poster that 30-40 minted could be 5-10 miles hell here in Socal.  But thats why people keep coming..it's just so damn nice!   Welcome and good luck


Thanks for your reply. My kiddo does have punting in her toolbox... but "the back" is where most of her current team's attacks start. 

We def know about terrible traffic in CA! (We lived in Mission Viejo - where she started in AYSO. In NorCal she was on the Earthquakes club team. No picnic getting around either location there!)


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 15, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> Thats not the new thing now. It's always been the thing except here in the USA where kids can punt the ball 60 yards and you get oooh's and awww's from the crowd.
> 
> Agree with another poster that 30-40 minted could be 5-10 miles hell here in Socal.  But thats why people keep coming..it's just so damn nice!   Welcome and good luck


hahaha yea this post is right on.....traffic sucks, its expensive..... but boy its still a truly great place to live and grow up....


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 15, 2020)

My daughter is an '05 goalie.  We live in Carlsbad.  We/she has had experience (directly or playing against) every team referenced above.  If you would like to converse on this DM me.  Happy to share what we think & what we know - offline.  Good luck to your kid.


----------



## SD_Soccer (Jan 15, 2020)

HopesDaddy said:


> Just joined. First post. Thanks for stopping by!
> 
> My GK daughter (5'5, 131 & fearless) will need a new club in/around Carlsbad next season. We will be living _in_ Carlsbad by June (obviously, post try-out season).
> 
> ...


I would rank the options:

1. Surf
2. City SC
3. Sharks

Surf and Sharks are not that far of a drive (depending on where you live in Carlsbad, Polo Fields can be closer than where City trains)-- traffic is going the other way when you would travel for practices.  There are several other clubs near Carlsbad, but not at the same level (assuming based on your description that level is important).


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 15, 2020)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> My daughter is an '05 goalie.  We live in Carlsbad.  We/she has had experience (directly or playing against) every team referenced above.  If you would like to converse on this DM me.  Happy to share what we think & what we know - offline.  Good luck to your kid.


Glad you interjected. I was going to suggest the original poster speaking with you, but did not want throw out your name without permission.


----------



## Goforgoal (Jan 15, 2020)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> My daughter is an '05 goalie.  We live in Carlsbad.  We/she has had experience (directly or playing against) every team referenced above.  If you would like to converse on this DM me.  Happy to share what we think & what we know - offline.  Good luck to your kid.


OP hit the lottery on this one.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 15, 2020)

I'd also say it might be better to be on a decent to good team that gives her full playing time then a great team where she might split time or be the second keeper.   Playing time as well as lots of opportunities on the field are very important.  05 girl keeper parent here as well.   Female keepers aren't falling off the tree and some big clubs like to hoard them even at the expense of playing time.   Check out the keeper forum here, and definitely message MyDaughtersAKeeper.  Finding a keeper coach is just as important as finding the right team as well.


----------



## G03_SD (Jan 16, 2020)

What club does she play for in ATL? It's our 2nd home and I'm familiar with some of the programs.  My daughters trained with Concorde when we spent summers there.


----------



## HopesDaddy (Jan 16, 2020)

G03_SD said:


> What club does she play for in ATL? It's our 2nd home and I'm familiar with some of the programs.  My daughters trained with Concorde when we spent summers there.


She was with Atlanta Fire United’s NL squad until they switched to Southern Conference Champions League 2


----------



## HopesDaddy (Jan 16, 2020)

Weird... forum would not let me fix my reply (that I accidentally posted prematurely). So here’s what I meant to reply with: 

She was with Atlanta Fire United’s NL squad until they switched to Southern Conference Champions League (SCCL) 2. Declined offer from United Futbol Academy (UFA) Forsyth’s NPL team (to avoid splitting time in the goal). Selected UFA’s SCCL 1 team and helped bring them from zero wins the previous year to 4th place. She’s still with Georgia’s ‘05 ODP too. Not sure if any of that rings a bell for you...


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 16, 2020)

Goforgoal said:


> The 5 clubs you listed are those in San Diego that have DA (City SC, Surf, Albion) or ECNL (Sharks, Rebels) pathways, but that doesn't mean they would specifically offer your DD an experience other smaller local clubs cannot. As Lastman eluded to, it's all about the best fit on a team with the right coach for your kid to continue to thrive and develop. That said, Rebels is likely way too far from Carlsbad to even be considered, and Albion might be too far as well unless a particular team and coach was a great fit. City SC (man it's going to hard getting used to that) would be the nearest to you, but Surf's facility is not that far from Carlsbad and could still at least be considered. Other more local club options up in that area could be Encinitas Express, Oceanside Breakers and Vista Storm, although to be fair I really don't know much about those clubs.
> 
> Good luck!


Del Mar Sharks have some great coaches. Check them out.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Jan 16, 2020)

I can vouch for DMCV Sharks ECNL 05 team as a top notch team and coach.  Shannon MacMillan coached the team since they were newbies, then stepped back and it's now is coached by ECNL director.  As other posters have said, the right team chemistry and coach - as well as opportunities to play and be seen by college coaches - is more important than a club name.  That said, if you and your family want to stay out of the political stuff, stay far away from Surf or any 'brands' associated with it.  PM me for more details


----------



## HopesDaddy (Jan 17, 2020)

Lambchop said:


> Del Mar Sharks have some great coaches. Check them out.


We will, thank you. Looks like a very nice club... and not too bad a trip south (going opposite of traffic)!

Do you happen to know what the team below ECNL is called?

Thx!


----------



## ToonArmy (Jan 17, 2020)

ECNL RL for regional league. 

Check out galaxy sd too i think it's called city FC now. They play right there in Carlsbad poinsettia park. They have a DPL below the DA and they are a good competitive team imo. I know nothing about the club coach team chemistry off the field if they have 2 keepers. DA team is a very good team imo they play good soccer


----------



## ToonArmy (Jan 17, 2020)

I also am a fan of the sharks ecnl team by the way we played them in surf cup good team! They added a legit play maker in the off-season made them a more dangerous team


----------



## forksnbolts (Jan 17, 2020)

Plenty of good trainers in Southern California as well! Some of the trainers run camps, which make for great training and networking for keepers.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jan 17, 2020)

In the neighborhood if your considering Sharks as an acceptable distance, and a very good coach and team.



			http://scdslsoccer.com/_element_display/#%2F73496%2Fteams%2F95377299%2F95915979-95506937%2FTEAM.html%3Frnd%3D1579295551102
		






__





						Find Soccer Leagues, Camps & Tournaments Near You
					

Welcome to the home of youth sports. Find Soccer league, camps, tournaments, clinics & more. Read the latest Soccer tips, drills and news.




					youthsoccerrankings.us


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 17, 2020)

HopesDaddy said:


> Weird... forum would not let me fix my reply (that I accidentally posted prematurely). So here’s what I meant to reply with:
> 
> She was with Atlanta Fire United’s NL squad until they switched to Southern Conference Champions League (SCCL) 2. Declined offer from United Futbol Academy (UFA) Forsyth’s NPL team (to avoid splitting time in the goal). Selected UFA’s SCCL 1 team and helped bring them from zero wins the previous year to 4th place. She’s still with Georgia’s ‘05 ODP too. Not sure if any of that rings a bell for you...


You do not have access to correct errors after posting. Unless you pay for Platinum. Its $15 for the year. It also comes with a few more features.


----------



## SDMama (Jan 17, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> I also am a fan of the sharks ecnl team by the way we played them in surf cup good team! They added a legit play maker in the off-season made them a more dangerous team


Just curious - where did that legit play maker come from?


----------



## met61 (Jan 17, 2020)

If I lived in Carlsbad I would definitely go with City SC...great hometown club with very solid program/coaches. Carlsbad is a tight community and she'd be playing with many friends and classmates.  

The traffic in the area truly sucks and is getting worse, this needs to be a top decision point...as it'll be a serious grind to venture out of town. The only other programs even somewhat worth the traffic grind would be Surf to the South or Blues to the North. 

If she/you are serious about her soccer, don't waste your time/money on any of the other clubs...you have what you need right there in town. Good luck!


----------



## ToonArmy (Jan 17, 2020)

SDMama said:


> Just curious - where did that legit play maker come from?


I believe GPS it's called. Played a friendly vs a team that wore Bayer Munich kits last spring she was on that team for that friendly and not on sharks when we played them the previous spring pre ecnl then on sharks this last summer


----------

